# Ribs For 15 People



## Roll_Bones (May 8, 2019)

My grandson has turned 18 and we are having a get together on Sunday.
He wants ribs. 
We expect about 15 people and I have no idea how many St.Louis style racks I will need.
3-4 ribs per person.  The Costco ribs are very meaty, but don't want to make less than we will need.
They come 3 racks per package. I am assuming at least two packs?


----------



## Kayelle (May 8, 2019)

Wow, that's a heap of ribs RB! I always go for more than needed and I can imagine an 18 yr old boy eating half a rack if I remember correctly. How do you plan on cooking them?


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2019)

If you’re feeding 18 year old boys buy a lot. Also it depends on what else you’re serving. More appys and sides cuts into the rib consumption.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 8, 2019)

Buy twice as much as you think you'll need.


----------



## taxlady (May 8, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Buy twice as much as you think you'll need.



Sounds like good advice to me.


----------



## Addie (May 8, 2019)

If a lot of HIS friends are going to be attending, I would start at six per person just for them alone.


----------



## Rascal (May 9, 2019)

My sons 39 and he can eat a whole rack by himself. He cost me a fortune when he was a kid. 5 litre ice cream in one sitting. You might need to rethink quantities.
Good luck.

Russ


----------



## CraigC (May 9, 2019)

Half rack per person plus 4 extra racks, just in case. Are you making any ABTs or Mionk balls? With the normal sides, you should have plenty.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Weather has now come into the picture so I may get a reprieve.
Glad he did not ask for king crab legs!

Yes, plenty sides.


----------

